# Richt to the u



## 1982ace (Dec 2, 2015)

Coach richt accepts job in miami.something tells me Eason is going with him


----------



## alphachief (Dec 2, 2015)

Great pickup for the U if this is the case...great loss for UGA.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2015)

Something tells me this was all pre planned


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Great news for FSU and the gators if they ever start playing the U again.


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 2, 2015)

I told myself I would pull for coach richt wherever he went,he sure is making it hard on me! Lol


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 2, 2015)

The U will be relevant again within a couple years. Great hire.

It was laughable hearing some of the locals from Athens that thought Coach Richt was going to stay at UGA in a different role.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 2, 2015)

Good for Coach Richt. I assumed this would happen once he was dismissed. Much easier road to the playoffs in the ACC too. Should be able to get there with the U in a few.


----------



## Horns (Dec 2, 2015)

He will definitely turn the program around


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

Wish him well..


----------



## alphachief (Dec 2, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Good for Coach Richt. I assumed this would happen once he was dismissed. Much easier road to the playoffs in the ACC too. Should be able to get there with the U in a few.



Yeah...the Sec is sure dominant this year!  Too funny!


----------



## Headshot (Dec 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Something tells me this was all pre planned



Wouldn't surprise me one bit if that were to be true.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 2, 2015)

1982ace said:


> I told myself I would pull for coach richt wherever he went,he sure is making it hard on me! Lol



x2 on that


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2015)

He gets to make 4 million and it will be just like going to a foreign mission field.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> He gets to make 4 million and it will be just like going to a foreign mission field.



but with better security. Happy for Coach em'.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats to the U, great hire all the way around.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2015)

Curious as to whether Jacob Eason stays the course and goes to UGA or follows Richt to the U. He has said multiple times that he wants to play for Richt...

Me personally, I'm hoping Eason's visit to Gainesville yesterday was productive...


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 2, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> Curious as to whether Jacob Eason stays the course and goes to UGA or follows Richt to the U. He has said multiple times that he wants to play for Richt...
> 
> Me personally, I'm hoping Eason's visit to Gainesville yesterday was productive...



I bet Lilly and maybe some other coaches go with him and I would not be surprised if Eason ends up there.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 2, 2015)

eason has now scheduled a visit to miami. on dawgnation and twitter. go figure.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2015)

Headshot said:


> Wouldn't surprise me one bit if that were to be true.



If richt had left UGA on his own to return to Miami how would that have Been received?


----------



## Scott G (Dec 2, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Yeah...the Sec is sure dominant this year!  Too funny!



I'm assuming he wasn't being as short sighted with his comment as you were with yours.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> If richt had left UGA on his own to return to Miami how would that have Been received?



Who knows because thats not the way it went down. Almost like saying what if the Gus bus has 4 round tires would it still roll?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Who knows because thats not the way it went down. Almost like saying what if the Gus bus has 4 round tires would it still roll?



Lol. 

Keep drinking the kool aid. This was all pre planned so richt could leave and go to miami but not "abandon" the dawgs and mcgarity take the hit.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Lol.
> 
> Keep drinking the kool aid. This was all pre planned so richt could leave and go to miami but not "abandon" the dawgs and mcgarity take the hit.



Give us more of your inside info..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Give us more of your inside info..




Sorry to burst your bubble about Pope richt

My guess is the last few years he has been wanting to move on but the situation wasn't right for him to leave.  He apparently didn't sign a contract extension.   There's a clue something is up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Lol.
> 
> Keep drinking the kool aid. This was all pre planned so richt could leave and go to miami but not "abandon" the dawgs and mcgarity take the hit.



Sounds like somebody wants some change at Auburn...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like somebody wants some change at Auburn...




Except we're not talking about auburn we are talking about richt getting "fired"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Except we're not talking about auburn we are talking about richt getting "fired"



Hmmm...Explain this to me.. If he was fired, why would he be able to hold a press conference with the AD.. Please tell me what other coach has been able to do that after being fired?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 2, 2015)

Any word on who his coordinators will be?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm...Explain this to me.. If he was fired, why would he be able to hold a press conference with the AD.. Please tell me what other coach has been able to do that after being fired?



I said he was "fired", not fired.  

The press conference was part of the charade. He had a job lined up before all that happened.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I said he was "fired", not fired.
> 
> The press conference was part of the charade. He had a job lined up before all that happened.



So, like I asked... When has that happened before? He was "fired" and still held "his" press conference...

Did any of the last few "fired" coaches at Auburn hold a press conference with the AD?

Take your time.. I'll understand if you have "dial up"..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> He had a job lined up before all that happened.



I think you're right. Maybe that's why he had that don't care attitude this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think you're right. Maybe that's why he had that don't care attitude this year.



Don't say he didn't care.. That just means the beating Auburn took by Richt was just that.. A beating by a bully that meant nothing to him!


----------



## across the river (Dec 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Something tells me this was all pre planned



I can tell you for a fact it wasn't planned.  Richt had no intent of go to Miami until he was relieved of his duties.  The big money wanted Richt gone and Smart at the head and they got what they wanted.   The funny thing is, I see Richt winning the ACC and playing in a new years six bowl at Miami before Kirby makes one at Georgia.  Georgia has olemiss the next two years and is at Notre Dame in 2017.  The they get LSU 2018 and 2019 with and A&M addition in 2019 too along with Norte Dame again.  With Florida on the up and up, Tennesse recruiting talent every year, and Malzahn at Auburn, there is no way they don't at least lose three games next year and for the foreseeable future.  Miami had there issues, but still finished third in the Costal.  Marquis Williams is gone from UNC next year, so if Richt can get by them and the powerhouses of Duke and Pittsburg, he could realistically win the Costal his first year.  With Brad Kaaya back, he has very good shot at it.  How funny would it be if he ended up actually winning a Natty at Miami.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats to Coach Richt and I hope he does great things at Miami.  I never thought I would say it but go canes!  He will be a great hire.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

across the river said:


> I can tell you for a fact it wasn't planned.  Richt had no intent of go to Miami until he was relieved of his duties.  The big money wanted Richt gone and Smart at the head and they got what they wanted.   The funny thing is, I see Richt winning the ACC and playing in a new years six bowl at Miami before Kirby makes one at Georgia.  Georgia has olemiss the next two years and is at Notre Dame in 2017.  The they get LSU 2018 and 2019 with and A&M addition in 2019 too along with Norte Dame again.  With Florida on the up and up, Tennesse recruiting talent every year, and Malzahn at Auburn, there is no way they don't at least lose three games next year and for the foreseeable future.  Miami had there issues, but still finished third in the Costal.  Marquis Williams is gone from UNC next year, so if Richt can get by them and the powerhouses of Duke and Pittsburg, he could realistically win the Costal his first year.  With Brad Kaaya back, he has very good shot at it.  How funny would it be if he ended up actually winning a Natty at Miami.



I'll bet you he won't win a Natty ever. Not as head coach.  Gotta have that killer instinct for that, he don't.  I do think he will make them better, and he may play for and win an ACC title, he won 2 SEC titles in his 1st 5 yrs at UGA, then it was all downhill.  But time will tell. I don't think Smart is a bust, and I feel like there are other coaches that can win at UGA and even beat our rivals and not struggle against the pipsqueaks.  I can see losing to Ole Miss, or LSU, but squeaking by Ga Southern and Barely beating Mizzou when they too were struggling. Remember this is the same Mizzou than most on here said could never compete in the SEC, so if that is true then every time UGA played Mizzou should have been a blowout. 

And if Eason don't go with Richt he is a liar.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2015)

It just occurred to me that some people are so invested in the whole 'Richt can never get it done' narrative, that they feel they must denigrate anyone who disagrees with them.  They also actively wish that Richt will fail so they can beat their chest and boast that they were right.  I hope Richt succeeds and so does Smart at UGA.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

It also just occurred to me that some folks can't accept the fact that Richt was a decent coach that couldn't win the big games.  And dwell on the fact that he was a good role model and mentor. Somehow that overshadows his lack of coaching in the last several years. And those same folks think UGA will now all of a sudden fade away just because Richt was fired.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> It just occurred to me that some people are so invested in the whole 'Richt can never get it done' narrative, that they feel they must denigrate anyone who disagrees with them.  They also actively wish that Richt will fail so they can beat their chest and boast that they were right.  I hope Richt succeeds and so does Smart at UGA.



Hey Dually, it seems like you are all wadded up over my Richt comments.  You do the same thing you whine about me doing, if I don't agree with you you get all hiisified.  You still never answered my question in the other thread.  Chubb was there last year, and had a better QB, what was the excuse then?  And whose job is it to recruit good players as back ups in case injuries happen. Remember Ohio State last yr, they lost their front QBs and still won a Nat Title, why?  maybe because Meyers recruited more than just 1 great player at a given position. And even then, please explain how without Chubb we barely squeak by Ga Southern, and let Tenn come from 21 points down and then can't reach the endzone against a struggling Mizzou team. Please I'd love to hear the one guy Chubb getting injured caused UGA to lose or struggle against other teams that were also struggling if you can't then stop referring to me and whining about my posts that don't agree with yours.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 3, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> It was laughable hearing some of the locals from Athens that thought Coach Richt was going to stay at UGA in a different role.



Yes it was.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> My guess











Throwback said:


> I said he was "fired", not fired.
> 
> The press conference was part of the charade. He had a job lined up before all that happened.



I guess Maryland and Virginia were in on it too since they both flew him out to interview.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> If richt had left UGA on his own to return to Miami how would that have Been received?



Richt had zero desire to leave UGA.  He is taking this job only because UM really really tugged on his heart strings wanting him to come back and save them.  It also shows McGarity that others disagree with his judgment.  I think it is great.

To answer your question, it would have hurt if he had left, but when someone goes back to their school, it doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I said he was "fired", not fired.
> 
> The press conference was part of the charade. He had a job lined up before all that happened.



Tin Foil is located on Aisle 11.  It makes a great hat and will help you with your special radio wave messages.


----------



## across the river (Dec 3, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I'll bet you he won't win a Natty ever. Not as head coach.  Gotta have that killer instinct for that, he don't.  I do think he will make them better, and he may play for and win an ACC title, he won 2 SEC titles in his 1st 5 yrs at UGA, then it was all downhill.  But time will tell. I don't think Smart is a bust, and I feel like there are other coaches that can win at UGA and even beat our rivals and not struggle against the pipsqueaks.  I can see losing to Ole Miss, or LSU, but squeaking by Ga Southern and Barely beating Mizzou when they too were struggling. Remember this is the same Mizzou than most on here said could never compete in the SEC, so if that is true then every time UGA played Mizzou should have been a blowout.
> 
> And if Eason don't go with Richt he is a liar.



I understand why they let him go, don't get me wrong. Money talks and the money wanted smart.  In the same sense though Richt had opportunities that didn't fall in place.    Shockley got hurt and they lost to Florida that year.  If he is healthy (or they have a backup) the don't lose that game.  They lose to bama in 2012, or they would have won one then.  LSU went with 2 loses and the cards just fell in the right place for that.  The road there is much easier from Miami than it is from Athens, and there is as much or more talent in Miami /Dade county as anywhere in the country.  At the same time, just because Smart worked for Saban doesn't mean he is Saban.  How many of Bill Belichick's  assistants have NFL and college teams hired over the years, and none of them have turned out to be a noter Bill.  We will see I guess, but I still say Richt wins more games over the next five years than Smart does and plays in more bigger bowls, natty or not.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 3, 2015)

I can tell with 100% certainty that this was not pre-planned. CMR was not even on UM's radar until he was fired. UM was narrowed to Butch Davis, Mullen and Schiano in that order. If Richt wasn't fired Butch would have been our couch...and this from the mouth of a member of the Board of Trustees I know on a personal level. 

If he has fire and is hands on like he says he wants to be I am think the sky is the limit. The one thing UM has had issues with in getting the big name athletes to stay home will now be a mute issue. The things I'm hearing from recruits is unreal. 

I'll support him 100% and we'll see where it goes.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I can tell with 100% certainty that this was not pre-planned. CMR was not even on UM's radar until he was fired. UM was narrowed to Butch Davis, Mullen and Schiano in that order. If Richt wasn't fired Butch would have been our couch...and this from the mouth of a member of the Board of Trustees I know on a personal level.
> 
> If he has fire and is hands on like he says he wants to be I am think the sky is the limit. The one thing UM has had issues with in getting the big name athletes to stay home will now be a mute issue. The things I'm hearing from recruits is unreal.
> 
> I'll support him 100% and we'll see where it goes.



it will go good.

CMR needed the change as much as UGA did

I think this change will give him the drive he lost over the years at UGA(I hope it does anyways)GO!!CMR!! 

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 3, 2015)

Great hire for University of Miami. I would be ecstatic if Richt came to GT. I just hate that we will still have to play him.


----------



## 4bob4 (Dec 3, 2015)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Great hire for University of Miami. I would be ecstatic if Richt came to GT. I just hate that we will still have to play him.



In Atlanta....again next year....

I wouldn't mind seeing him at GT either.  Option was great when no one knew how to defend it...

Good for CMR.  Hope it works out well for him.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2015)

nickel back said:


> CMR needed the change as much as UGA did
> 
> I think this change will give him the drive he lost over the years at UGA



I believe so, too.


----------



## mikep (Dec 3, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> If he has fire and is hands on like he says he wants to be I am think the sky is the limit. The one thing UM has had issues with in getting the big name athletes to stay home will now be a mute issue. The things I'm hearing from recruits is unreal.
> 
> I'll support him 100% and we'll see where it goes.



I hope you are right!  I will be behind him 100% also.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 3, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Yeah...the Sec is sure dominant this year!  Too funny!



Exactly Alpha. 
They are still under the assumption that their conference is all that and a box of chocolates. 
So exactly who should Georgia be so afraid of next year? The East is just sad!! 
UM has an easier road than UGa? Remind me again how many ACC teams are in the top ten right now? Let's compare the SEC East team to team with the ACC. FSU already showed what the third place ACC team did to the SEC East Champ in their house!! (Yeah, Yeah. Blah Blah quarterback. Coulda, Woulda, Shoulda!! You got spanked. Get over it!)
What SEC East team would scare Pittsburg, Duke, or Virginia Tech? Any one of those teams could play with any SEC East team. 
I'm glad Richt is at UM. I think and hope he makes the U what it should be again. I want the FSU UM game to be a war again!! Have real implications riding on it every year like it used to!! The only downside is it will be a little harder for me to hate UM as much as I do now. Richt is a fine Christian man and a great example as to what a coach, husband, and father should be! It's still Miami though, so I'll find it in me to hate them!! 
Be ready SEC fans. Start preparing your excuses now when FSU smacks Ol Miss a new one the beginning of next year. It couldn't possibly be that an ACC team is simply better. There will have to be some other reason.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I can tell with 100% certainty that this was not pre-planned. CMR was not even on UM's radar until he was fired. UM was narrowed to Butch Davis, Mullen and Schiano in that order. If Richt wasn't fired Butch would have been our couch...and this from the mouth of a member of the Board of Trustees I know on a personal level.
> 
> If he has fire and is hands on like he says he wants to be I am think the sky is the limit. The one thing UM has had issues with in getting the big name athletes to stay home will now be a mute issue. The things I'm hearing from recruits is unreal.
> 
> I'll support him 100% and we'll see where it goes.


This just broke yesterday and you've already met with a member of the board AND heard from the recruits?.......U da man!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 3, 2015)

bullgator said:


> This just broke yesterday and you've already met with a member of the board AND heard from the recruits?.......U da man!



I haven't met with anyone. It's called a phone and email. You should try it sometime...


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 3, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I haven't met with anyone. It's called a phone and email. You should try it sometime...



Oh snap.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 3, 2015)

bullgator said:


> This just broke yesterday and you've already met with a member of the board AND heard from the recruits?.......U da man!



Nice avatar.  Do you have "2" of them?

Old girl in the back looks like she'd like some crab legs, but knows better than to get between Jameis and his crab legs.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Exactly Alpha.
> They are still under the assumption that their conference is all that and a box of chocolates.



In comparison to the ACC which is just a half a box of chocolates the assumption is a correct one.

The SEC is having a down year, granted. When has the ACC ever had an up year?


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> In comparison to the ACC which is just a half a box of chocolates the assumption is a correct one.
> 
> The SEC is having a down year, granted. When has the ACC ever had an up year?



Florida State seemed kinda up not to long ago...when they were winning the National Title. If my memory serves me they play in the ACC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Florida State seemed kinda up not to long ago...when they were winning the National Title. If my memory serves me they play in the ACC.




IIRC that lowly Acc team took the SEC crown. 


Not only did the ACC take the crown but are now taking the coaches as well.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> IIRC that lowly Acc team took the SEC crown.
> 
> :



Believe me I'm still hearing about that at my house


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I haven't met with anyone. It's called a phone and email. You should try it sometime...



OK, give me their numbers or email addresses. 
Oh, and give me their names......it would be weird to just say "hey, TJ told me to call, who is this?"


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 3, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I can tell with 100% certainty that this was not pre-planned. CMR was not even on UM's radar until he was fired. UM was narrowed to Butch Davis, Mullen and Schiano in that order. If Richt wasn't fired Butch would have been our couch...and this from the mouth of a member of the Board of Trustees I know on a personal level.
> 
> If he has fire and is hands on like he says he wants to be I am think the sky is the limit. The one thing UM has had issues with in getting the big name athletes to stay home will now be a mute issue. The things I'm hearing from recruits is unreal.
> 
> I'll support him 100% and we'll see where it goes.



Never liked him and glad hes back home at thug U where he belongs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Believe me I'm still hearing about that at my house


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

At richts final team meeting he told the guys rings don't matter..people do. Rings collect dust. My numbers the same I'm here anytime. 
Uga will soon regret this decision.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> My numbers the same I'm here anytime.
> Uga will soon regret this decision.



Would you want me to quote you from the CRAP you were spewing before??

I would be happy to show you "YOUR" hypocrisy and make a FOOL out of you!

You were the one that said "UGA" needs to get rid of Richt so you guys could win a National Title. "NEVER" going to win one with him... At least the Vols are trying to get back there. UGA will never do it under Richt...

Dude, make up YOUR mind! I know you are jealous and would love to have him over Butch! Quit talking out of both ends!


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 3, 2015)

I agree rings collect dust...but $4m isn't what a life coach gets paid.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

Calm down one could take that as a personal attack.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm gonna get 6 up here and we are gonna move your trailer for that attitude! I'll hire me another dishwasher!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Would you want me to quote you from the CRAP you were spewing before??
> 
> I would be happy to show you "YOUR" hypocrisy and make a FOOL out of you!
> 
> ...





toyota4x4h said:


> Calm down one could take that as a personal attack.



Not really..... looks like he called you out for things you said in the past. Truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Not really..... looks like he called you out for things you said in the past. Truth hurts sometimes.



I don't take it personal anyhow I just like ribbing with slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't take it personal anyhow I just like ribbing with slayer



i thought all the volsux had slayer on their ignore list.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2015)

well now I see what the problem is, Richt had no desire to win a Ring.  he deserted his team.  He just walked away from them.  Sounds like a real stand up guy that really loves and cares for his players.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 3, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> well now I see what the problem is, Richt had no desire to win a Ring.  he deserted his team.  He just walked away from them.  Sounds like a real stand up guy that really loves and cares for his players.



I'm asking because I'm really not sure - you are trying to be funny, right?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> well now I see what the problem is, Richt had no desire to win a Ring.  he deserted his team.  He just walked away from them.  Sounds like a real stand up guy that really loves and cares for his players.



read into it how ever you like

Georgia players signal ‘The U’ to Mark Richt

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/georgia-players-signal-the-u-to-mark-richt


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 4, 2015)

Listen..... I have been a UGA fan all my life.  I have been a season ticket holder for over 15yrs, I bleed Red and Black. I too thought it was time for a change deep in my heart,  but the thing about it is it doesn't matter what we as everyday fans think. Mark Richt is a very very good coach, he just could not get over that last hump to the top. Miami is getting a great guy and a good coach that will point them in the right direction. For those criticizing the players for holding up the U sign and what not. Goodness grief..... Richt is/was the closet thing some of those guys had to a father figure. He loved them like they were his own. They love him and some are broken hearted at how things went down. I wish him nothing but the best and will now watch UM games with more interest.  How's all this gonna turnout? Who knows, but don't kid yourselves the powers that be don't really care what you me or anyone else without millions in the bank thinks. Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Listen..... I have been a UGA fan all my life.  I have been a season ticket holder for over 15yrs, I bleed Red and Black. I too thought it was time for a change deep in my heart,  but the thing about it is it doesn't matter what we as everyday fans think. Mark Richt is a very very good coach, he just could not get over that last hump to the top. Miami is getting a great guy and a good coach that will point them in the right direction. For those criticizing the players for holding up the U sign and what not. Goodness grief..... Richt is/was the closet thing some of those guys had to a father figure. He loved them like they were his own. They love him and some are broken hearted at how things went down. I wish him nothing but the best and will now watch UM games with more interest.  How's all this gonna turnout? Who knows, but don't kid yourselves the powers that be don't really care what you me or anyone else without millions in the bank thinks. Go DAWGS!!!!




Richt is a DGD and will always be a DGD!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Calm down one could take that as a personal attack.



Not even close, but then it is open season on Volsux fans here from November 21st until December 24th each year. 

Too bad you can't find anyone for you to talk to about Volsux football and instead have to come on here to pester another team's fans.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Listen..... I have been a UGA fan all my life.  I have been a season ticket holder for over 15yrs, I bleed Red and Black. I too thought it was time for a change deep in my heart,  but the thing about it is it doesn't matter what we as everyday fans think. Mark Richt is a very very good coach, he just could not get over that last hump to the top. Miami is getting a great guy and a good coach that will point them in the right direction. For those criticizing the players for holding up the U sign and what not. Goodness grief..... Richt is/was the closet thing some of those guys had to a father figure. He loved them like they were his own. They love him and some are broken hearted at how things went down. I wish him nothing but the best and will now watch UM games with more interest.  How's all this gonna turnout? Who knows, but don't kid yourselves the powers that be don't really care what you me or anyone else without millions in the bank thinks. Go DAWGS!!!!



This.  I always thought he just had the worst luck and that one day it would all fall in place.  I knew that back to back blow out losses to Florida had him in deep trouble, but I thought there was enough support to let him see what this new recruiting class could do.  Yes, that qualifies me as insane, because I expected a different result without changing the methods.  I enjoyed that insanity much better than cringing at the way MY school looked under Goofy and Don't-discipline.

These players don't feel abandoned in the least by Richt.  They are all excited that he is going to be coaching another big time team, because they love him as a man and as a coach and it validates that others think he is a great coach too.

I don't feel abandoned in the least.  McGarity and the big money fired him.  He had every right to not take their advise and sit down like a good boy.  He left with class and he will take over at Miami with class.  No matter where he is, he will always be a DGD to me.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> but don't kid yourselves the powers that be don't really care what you me or anyone else without millions in the bank thinks. Go DAWGS!!!!



Whoop der it is.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 4, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Listen..... I have been a UGA fan all my life.  I have been a season ticket holder for over 15yrs, I bleed Red and Black. I too thought it was time for a change deep in my heart,  but the thing about it is it doesn't matter what we as everyday fans think. Mark Richt is a very very good coach, he just could not get over that last hump to the top. Miami is getting a great guy and a good coach that will point them in the right direction. For those criticizing the players for holding up the U sign and what not. Goodness grief..... Richt is/was the closet thing some of those guys had to a father figure. He loved them like they were his own. They love him and some are broken hearted at how things went down. I wish him nothing but the best and will now watch UM games with more interest.  How's all this gonna turnout? Who knows, but don't kid yourselves the powers that be don't really care what you me or anyone else without millions in the bank thinks. Go DAWGS!!!!




This should be stickied.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> In comparison to the ACC which is just a half a box of chocolates the assumption is a correct one.
> 
> The SEC is having a down year, granted. When has the ACC ever had an up year?


\
Um, this is what you guys said last year. How many years in a row before it's not just a "Down year?"
The SEC East hasn't done anything in several years now BTW.
As far as the ACC. How many ACC teams in the top ten? I'd say that was a pretty good, " Up year." 
Doesn't matter if they stay in the top ten or not. At least that's how you guys do it. If any SEC team was in the top 25 at any point during the year then you deem your conference full of juggernauts, titans of college football!
I realize most homers are incapable of really paying attention to what really happens in college football outside the SEC. I mean it has to be smoke and mirrors and "easy" schedules because there's no way other conferences could really have talented teams. The ACC is a MUCH better conference than in the past. Better coaches and way more commitment to football. That's not "my" opinion, it is what the guys who get paid to know are saying. Now I understand yall are going to say it's not true. And if the SEC faithful state it to be so, well then what they are saying has to be true. Why? Because they said it, that's why!!
 Evidently a whole lot of SEC fans are liberals!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> \
> The SEC East hasn't done anything in several years now



The Dawgs did beat a Tech team that FSU lost too.. So, what does that say...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs did beat a Tech team that FSU lost too.. So, what does that say...



tek beats fsu who rolls the gators who curb stomped the dawgs who survived tek.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> tek beats fsu who rolls the gators who curb stomped the dawgs who survived tek.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Richt is a DGD and will always be a DGD!



He's a Cane now.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs did beat a Tech team that FSU lost too.. So, what does that say...



ACC Atlantic runner up, FSU also curb stomped your SEC East Chamion Florida.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> ACC Atlantic runner up, FSU also curb stomped your SEC East Chamion Florida.



Fsu= Sec East champs


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fsu= Sec East champs



If only we could play such a weak schedule.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> If only we could play such a weak schedule.



Yep even Mark Richt was tired of such weak competition.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> ACC Atlantic runner up, FSU also curb stomped your SEC East Chamion Florida.



Runner up.... A growing theme in Tally.. At least UGA made some changes..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> If only we could play such a weak schedule.





SpotandStalk said:


> Yep even Mark Richt was tired of such weak competition.



You lost to Tech... That's as weak as it gets..

Ask Quack..


----------



## Geeman (Dec 4, 2015)

We all know Mark Richt was a good man but he's gone and it's time for all Dawg fans to turn the page.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You lost to Tech... That's as weak as it gets..
> 
> Ask Quack..



You went to overtime with Ga Southern (at home).

You fired your coach, someone tried to take ours.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You went to overtime with Ga Southern (at home).
> 
> You fired your coach, someone tried to take ours.



Ouch.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2015)

Richt says it's not about the rings. U fans get ready!


----------

